# تأملات فى آيات الكتاب المقدس (2)  عن الزواج والطلاق



## fikry (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تأملات فى آيات الكتاب المقدس (2)
عن الزواج والطلاق
*​*
أولا من العهد القديم 

سفر التكوين 2: 21- 25  21فَأَوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ سُبَاتاً عَلَى آدَمَ فَنَامَ فَأَخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَضْلاَعِهِ وَمَلَأَ مَكَانَهَا لَحْماً. 22وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي أَخَذَهَا مِنْ آدَمَ امْرَأَةً وَأَحْضَرَهَا إِلَى آدَمَ. 23فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «هَذِهِ الْآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ». 24لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 25وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ آدَمُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَهُمَا لاَ يَخْجَلاَنِ.
ربنا بالرغم أنه رأى آدم ليس له معين نظير لكن لم يخلق حواء إلا لما آدم بنفسه أكتشف أنه ليس له معين نظير بمعنى أنه فى اللحظة التى شعر فيها آدم بأحتياجة لمعين نظير ربنا أبتدأ يخلق له حواء , واللطيف هنا أن الله خلق حواء من جنبه ولم يخلقها من رأسه لكى لا تتسلط عليه ولم يخلقها من قدمه حتى لا يتعالى عليها ,لكن خلقها من جنبه لتكون نظيره ,وهذا الضلع الذى أخذه الله بيحيط بالقلب ,فأذا كان يمثل قوة الفكر ,فهى تمثل قوة العاطفة المحيطة بالفكر .وكان آدم من الذكاء بدرجة أعلى من المرأة ولذلك ذهبت الحية لحواء ولم تذهب لآدم ,ويقول الكتاب المرأة أغويت ولكن آدم لم يغوى لأنها كانت من السذاجة أن من الممكن أن الحية تخدعها ,لكن أيضا كانت لديها قوة العاطفة التى تستطيع بيها أن تحمى قوة العقل والذكاء والتفكير لآدم ,فيقول الكتاب فأوقع عليه ثبات يعنى جعله ينام غصب عنه وهذه لو تأملنا كانت أشارة جميله جدا للثبات الذى أوقع على السيد المسيح أو الموت الذى نزل على السيد المسيح على الصليب فخرجت من جنبه الكنيسة أى أتولدت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون ,خرج من جنب المسيح الدم والماء والكنيسة قائمة على الدم سر الأفخارستيا والماء سر المعمودية وهم أساس كل الأسرار فكانت حواء رمز للكنيسة التى يحاول البعض جاهدين بمساعدة الشيطان لتدنيسها وأن أمكن من بعض رجال الدين متناسين أن المسيح قدوس وطبيعته مقدسة لا تحتمل النجاسة والخطية والأشرار الذين يسمح بدخولهم لتدنيسها باللعب ببعض آيات الأنجيل تاركين باقى الآيات لخدمة الشيطان وتحليل ما يفعلون !وهذا موضوع آخر سنتحدث عنه بالتفصيل آخذين فى أعتبارنا الأيات التى يتمسكون بها ويأخذونها حجة والأيات التى تركوها أو تناسوها وهى حجة عليهم ,ونعود هنا يقول الكتاب وأحضرها أليه ولذلك فى طقس كنيستنا اللطيف أنه لابد أن سر الزيجة يتم فى الكنيسة ولا يكون خارج الكنيسة يعنى لا يكون فى نادى أو منتجع ويقول الطقس يسوع المسيح أعطاها لك أى تستلمها من يد المسيح على نفس المثال الذى تم بين آدم وحواء ,وقال آدم هوذا عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى ويكون الأثنان جسدا واحدا ,ولذلك آدم شعر بالوحدة ولذلك نطق بالنبوة لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته وهنا نرى أن آدم يرى بعين النبوة بالرغم أنه لا يعرف الأب والأم وهذا أكبر دليل أن التناسل كان فى ذهن الله وفى ذهن الأنسان من قبل السقوط ولذلك قال أن الأثنين يكونا جسدا واحدا وكانوا كلاهما عريانان ولا يخجلان ,لأن عريهم لم يكن مرتبط بالخطية .وهذا واضح من تكوين 1: 28 28وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ وَأَخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». يعنى بركة الإثمار والإكثار  (التناسل) وملىء الأرض كانت قبل سقوط الإنسان.

ثانيا من العهد الجديد

إنجيل متى 19: 3- 9 3وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»4فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟ 5وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.6إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».7 قَالُوا لَهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟»8قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا.9وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».
بيبدأ أصحاح 19 من أنجيل معلمنا متى بأن السيد المسيح ترك الجليل وجاء إلى اليهودية عبر نهر الأردن وبنشوف أن الفريسيين كانوا بيتتبعوا خطوات السيد المسيح , وكانوا بيروحوا لحد عنده من أجل أنهم يجربوه ويجدوا شكاية عليه , ولذلك بيقول جاء إليه فريسيين ليجربوه , يعنى من أجل التجربة ومن أجل انهم يوقعوه فى غلطة ويمسكوها عليه فسألوه سؤال (هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق أمرأته من أجل كل سبب ؟) الحقيقة أنهم كانو خبثاء جدا فى هذا السؤال بالرغم من أن السيد المسيح قد أعلن رأيه بصراحة فى هذا الموضوع فى الموعظة على الجبل متى 5: 31- 32 31«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ. 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.  وأن مفيش طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , لكن هم رجعوا يعيدوا الكلام ده تانى ولذلك كانوا خبثاء لعدة أسباب :- 
أولا وهذا كان سبب رئيسى وهو علشان يهيجوا الشعب ضده لأن موضوع الطلاق هذا كان بيريح اليهود جدا لأن فى سفر التثنية أو فى الشريعة قال آية كده واليهود فهموها غلط  وكمان طبقوها غلط , ففى سفر التثنية 24: 1 1 «إِذَا أَخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةً وَتَزَوَّجَ بِهَا فَإِنْ لمْ تَجِدْ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ وَجَدَ فِيهَا عَيْبَ شَيْءٍ وَكَتَبَ لهَا كِتَابَ طَلاقٍ وَدَفَعَهُ إِلى يَدِهَا وَأَطْلقَهَا مِنْ بَيْتِهِ بيقول أن الرجل من حقه يطلق أمرأته ويعطيها كتاب طلاق إذ لم تجد نعمة فى عينه لأنه وجد فيها عيب لأى سبب , يعنى لو ما عجبتهوش يطلقها , والحقيقة اليهود أختلفوا فى تفسير هذه الآية إختلاف كثير جدا , وما المقصود بكلمة إن لم تجد نعمة فى عينه , فالبعض قال مثلا لو طبخت ليه طبيخ وحش ومش على مزاجه يطلقها ! , تعالوا نوضح الكلام ده  لأنه كان فى حزبين كبار جدا أيام السيد المسيح من اليهود وهم 1- حزب تابع لواحد أسمه شمعى وهو رابى أو معلم من معلمين اليهود , وده كان حزب متشدد جدا وكان بيقول أن مفيش طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , 2- كان فى حزب تانى تابع لمعلم آخر أسمه هليل , وكان راجل متساهل شوية فقال لأ لو ماعجبتهوش يعطيها كتاب طلاق لأى سبب مش على مزاجه يتركها , يعنى كان فى حرية أنهم يعملوا موضوع الطلاق ده ,وكل واحد ما تعجبهوش مراته يطلقها وخلاص وهذا مانراه فى العصر الحديث وللأسف فى الكنائس المسيحية لدرجة التحايل على كلام الله الصريح جدا فى هذا الموضوع وتلجأ لمبدأ الحل والربط بالمفهوم الخاطىء لتحليل كل شىء بقدر المستطاع وهذا ما وقف أمامه البابا مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث وتصدى له وأطلق عبارته الشهيرة لأن تستطيع قوة فى الأرض أن تجبرنا على تغيير تعاليم الأنجيل فى هذا الصدد , ما علينا , ولما يجىء السيد المسيح ويقفل الباب أو يقول مفيش طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , فالكلام ده مش حاييجى على مزاج الرجال أو على مزاج الشعب اليهودى ,وعندها حا يبتدأوا يهيجوا ضده . 
وثانيا أو السبب الثانى اللى بيبين خبثهم أنهم كانوا متأكدين أن السيد المسيح لو قال أن مفيش طلاق فأكيد حايقولول له أنت ضد الناموس وهذا هو اللى قالوه ليه أن موسى اوصى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق , إذا يبقى فى طلاق , ويبقى أنت ضد الناموس وبالتالى أنت ضد موسى . 
وثالثا أو السبب الثالث اللى أخبث من كده وأنهم راحوا فى منطقة عبر الأردن فى منطقة بيريه التى كانت تتبع حكم هيرودس , اللى كان لسة عامل عملة قبل ما يقتل يوحنا المعمدان أنه أولا طلق مراته الأولانية اللى كان متزوجها بنت الحارث ملك الدمشقيين وتزوج بهيروديا , ولما السيد المسيح يقول أن مفيش طلاق يبقى اللى سيعاديه دلوقتى هيرودس , وهم ما يصدقوا أنهم يسخنوا(يقلبوا) هيرودس ضد السيد المسيح , وعلشان كده أرادوا أن يجربوا السيد المسيح بهذا السؤال وكما قلت بالرغم من أنهم كانوا عارفين رأيه كويس قوى اللى قاله قبل كده فى الموعظة على الجبل ,ولذلك قالوا هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق أمرأته لأى سبب ؟ والحقيقة السيد المسيح كان أصدر هذا القرار أن لا يحل , وبعدين السيد المسيح فى قراره الذى أصدره وقاله لهم فنجد أنه زنقهم زنقة كويسة جدا لأن السيد المسيح كان قراره معتمد على أصول كتابية (من الكتاب المقدس) يعنى على نصوص كتابية من التوراة ومش مجرد أنه قال كلمة كده وخلاص , فقال لهم( أما قرأتم ) يعنى أنتم ما بتقروش وانتم مش بتتمسكوا بالتوراة وبالناموس طيب أنتم ما قريتوش , وراح قايل لهم كام آية لطيفة قوى (1)  من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى , يعنى فى البداية خلقهما رجل واحد لأمرأة واحدة يعنى 1-ماكانش ممكن لآدم أنه يطلق حواء لأنه لو طلقها مش حايقدر يتزوج غيرها لأن ماكانش فى غيرها ,2- حواء طلعت من جنب آدم فلو فصل حواء عنه يعنى كأنه بيقطع جزء منه وهذا لا يرضيه أو مؤلم بالنسبة له . وعلشان كده قال لهم السيد المسيح أن منذ البدء شريعة زوجة واحدة ولا يمكن الإنفصال , وهذه هى حياة الإنسان من الأول , ولما نرجع لآية خلقة آدم وحواء فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول نلاقى كلمة عجيبة قوى 1: 27 27فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.بيتكلم ربنا هنا بصيغة مفرد (على صورة الله خلقه) وبعدين ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم , وبعدين بيقول السيد المسيح ,من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الأثنان جسدا واحدا , يعنى يكونوا الأثنين واحد , ففى آية سفر التكوين ذكر مرة آدم بصيغة المفرد أو ذكر الإنسانية بصيغة المفرد والمرة التانية بصيغة الجمع (ذكر وأنثى خلقهم) أو الإثنين (خلق...خلقهما) وكأن فى الأول كانوا واحد وبعدين بقوا أثنين وبعدين رجعوا وبقوا واحد تانى , يعنى 1- كان آدم وحواء واحد لأن حواء كانت مختفية داخل آدم لما خلق الله الإنسان , 2- وبعدين ظهروا فى صورة أثنين أو ذكر وأنثى 3- وبعدين فى الزواج بيرجعوا الأثنين واحد تانى يعنى بنقول عليها ( واحد..أثنين..واحد) , وبعدين بنشوف السيد المسيح بيقول (2) أية تانية من سفر التكوين  من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الأثنان جسدا واحدا , وكأنه عايز يقول أن العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة أقوى وأشد من العلاقة مابين الآباء والأبناء, طيب ليه ؟ لأن ممكن الأبن يترك الأب والأم فى أنفصال (يترك أباه وأمه) لكن مش ممكن يترك الزوجة لأن الأثنين جسد واحد , وعلشان كده السيد المسيح بيلفت نظرهم أن من الأول خالص وكانت هذه هى شريعة الله , وإذا كان من الصعب أن الأبناء ينفصلوا عن الآباء أو يهجروهم فأصعب وأشد أن الزوج ينفصل عن الزوجة , يعنى يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الإثنين جسد واحد , والرابطة ما بين الزوج والزوجة أقوى ما بين الآباء والأبناء , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيكمل (ليس بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد , يعنى هنا هو بيأكد على الحتة دى( جسد واحدا ) بينما البنوة فى أثنين منفصلين , وسنلاحظ أن فى شريعتين وهم أقدم الشرائع التى أستلمها الإنسان وهم :- 1- شريعة الزواج وهى من أول أصحاح فى سفر التكوين , 2- شريعة السبت من تانى أصحاح من سفر التكوين , وهما أقدم شىء فى تاريخ البشرية (شريعة الزواج وشريعة السبت) قبل ما تيجى الوصايا العشرة وقبل ما تنزل بقية الشرائع والذبائح والحاجات التانية كلها , لأن ربنا بيتكلم عن الإتحاد الزيجى وبيضع مثالية للزواج , ,ان هدف الزواج مش أنه مجرد ممارسة جنسية , ولا هدف الزواج إنجاب الأطفال , يعنى لا ده ولا ده , لأن لو كان هدف الزواج هو إنجاب الأطفال , كان قال كده السيد المسيح أن المرأة التى لا تنجب فمن حق الرجل أن يطلقها , لكن السيد المسيح لم يقل ذلك , لأن هدف الزواج الأول اللى ربنا كان وضعه هى حياة الشركة وحياة الإتحاد ما بين الرجل والمرأة وأن الأثنين يبقوا واحد , وناخد بالنا من حياة الشركة أو حياة الإتحاد هذه , أنها ليست أن واحد يذوب فى الآخر أو بمعنى أن واحد يظهر سلطته على الآخر ويمحو شخصية الآخر والطرف الآخر يذوب جواه , الحقيقة لأ ما هياش كده أن واحد يذوب فى التانى أو واحد يخضع للتانى إلى مالا نهاية , وأيضا ولا هى فى إستقلالية وأن كل واحد يبقى له شخصية مستقلة عن الآخر , لكن الزواج هو شركة إتحاد من نوع مميز أسمه إتحاد التكامل وإن كل واحد يكمل الآخر , وهى دى طبيعة الزواج اللى ربنا أوجدها وهى دى طبيعة الزواج فى الملكوت , فالناس التى ترتبط بملكوت السيد المسيح , ماهواش أن أحنا نترك بعض أو نستقل عن بعض , وكان فى نموذج عجيب أن أثنين كانوا متزوجين وكانوا عايشين فى شقة واحدة لكن كان كل واحد فى حجرة ومحدش يقول للتانى صباح الخير وكل واحد بيأكل لوحده وكل واحد بيعيش لوحده وحتى لما الزوج مات , الزوجة ما ذهبتش لجنازته بينما كانوا عايشين حوالى 25 سنة مع بعض فى شقة واحدة , متزوجين ولكن جواز كان فيه إستقلالية , فالزواج المسيحى ليس فيه ذوبان طرف فى الطرف الآخر ولا فيه إستقلالية من طرف عن الطرف الآخر لكن فيه تكامل , بمعنى أن كل طرف يكمل الآخر وكل واحد ليه شخصيته المميزة لكن كل واحد يكمل الطرف الآخر حتى لو كان فى تنازلات بيقدمها الطرفين من أجل أن الحياة بينهما تستمر , ولكن هذه التنازلات ليست معناها أن واحد يذوب فى الآخر لكن معناها أن الأثنين بيكملوا بعض علشان يعيشوا عيشة فرحة مرتاحة , فهدف الزواج أصلا لما ربنا قال فى التكوين 2: 18 18وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَأَصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِيناً نَظِيرَهُ». يعنى يجعل الحياة مرتاحة أكثر وفرحة أكثر ومبهجة أكثر , لكن هلى بيحصل ده أو ما بيحصلش وهو ده السبب الأخطر اللى حانشوف ليه هو بيحصل كده , فعلشان كده يجب لازم يبقى فى تكامل فى الزواج , أو بمعنى أوضح أن الحاجة اللى ناقصة فى الزوج يجدها فى الزوجة , والحاجة اللى ناقصة فى الزوجة تجدها فى الزوج , فالأثنين يعيشوا مرتاحين فرحانين لأن فى تكامل لكن للأسف بتحصل الغلطة المشهورة والمعروفة وأن فكرة التكامل دى مش موجودة , لأن يا إما طرف عايز يفرض شخصيته على الطرف الآخر ويذيب التانى فيه ويبقى هو المتحكم أو أنهم عايشين يعيشوا فى إستقلالية وكل واحد يعمل اللى عايزه فلا تتحقق فكرة التكامل , فتبدأ النزاعات أو الخلافات وبدلا ماكان الزواج فرصة للإنسان أنه يرتاح ويفرح , أصبح الزواج فرصة للإنسان أنه يعيش حياة تعيسة وحياة كئيبة أكثر لأنه لم يفهم فى الأصل ماهو الزواج وما هو الهدف منه ؟ وعلشان كده لما بييجوا يختاروا على رأى أحد الكتاب بيقول تعبير لطيف قوى (لا تنظروا للزواج فى إتفاقه أيام فترة الخطوبة أو فى الأيام اللى فيها رومانسية وفيها فسح وكل واحد فيها بيتمحلس للتانى وكل واحد بيظهر بصورة مغايرة للآخر علشان يكسب رضاء الآخر أو ينال رضاء الآخر لأنه بيبقى فى قشور أو تزييف , لأكن أنظروا بإستمرار للطرف الآخر وهو مكدود وهو متعب وهو منهك وهو تعبان , وبعدين قرر هل ستقبله بهذا التعب أو أنت بتنظر إليه وهو متزوق وهو متشيك وهو فى جو من الرومانسية) وعلشان كده اللى بيحاولوا يغطوا الحتة دى فى الأول أو يعيشوا فى جو الفسح وخلاص وبعدين ييجوا يصدموا بالواقع وأن الحياة الزوجية عايزة تنازلات وعايزة تعب وعايزة شقاء تبقى صعبة وفى قصة لطيفة عن أثنين كانوا بيخدموا مع بعض وبعدين حبوا بعض جدا فأتزوجوا وبعد ما أتزوجوا أبتدأت المشاكل بينهم تثور وبعدين راحوا يتعاركوا قدام طبيب نفسانى فكان تعبيرهم عجيب قوى , هى تقول خدعنى , طيب خدعك بأيه ؟ تقول كان نشيط ومنظم وقائد وشخصية جذابة وشخصية ذو سلطان فأتغريت فيه وأفتكرته كده , طيب وبعدين بعد ما تزوجتيه ؟ تقول وجدته إنسان كسلان وغير منظم وسلبى وما بيعملش أى حاجة ..خدعنى ..! فأنا قبلت أتزوجه على حاجة ولقيته حاجة تانية خالص , وعند سؤاله هو الآخر كان نفس الوضع ..خدعتنى ..! كان شكلها كويس وكانت لبقة وكانت لطيفة وكانت وكانت وكانت .. لكن بعد الزواج شعرها منكوش ومهملة وما بتعملش حاجة ,,خدعتنى .. , وكان كل واحد بيقول للتانى هات اللى ليا عندك , أنا ليا عندك حاجات وأنت مديون ليا وأنت وعدتنى بحاجات وما بتنفذهاش , وعلشان كده لو نفهم معنى التكامل وأن كل واحد يجد تكامله فى الآخر علشان يبقوا هم الإثنين واحد فى وحدة كاملة أو حياة شركة من نوع التكامل .
وبعدين بيعلن السيد المسيح أن الذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان , يعنى أن الإثنين اللى وحدهم ربنا ما ينفصلوش لأن الزيجة زى ما قلنا إذا كان ممكن تنفصل البنوة عن الآباء ويبقوا أثنين مش واحد , لكن فى سر الزيجة لا يمكن فصل الإثنين , يعنى اللى ربنا جمعه ما ينفصلش , فقالوا ليه طيب ليه موسى قال أنها تعطى كتاب طلاق ؟ الحقيقة موقف الطلاق فى الأول حتى فى العهد القديم وعلشان نشوف موقف ربنا من الطلاق تعالوا نروح سفر ملاخى 2: 14- 16 14فَقُلْتُمْ: «لِمَاذَا؟» مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الَّتِي أَنْتَ غَدَرْتَ بِهَا وَهِيَ قَرِينَتُكَ وَامْرَأَةُ عَهْدِكَ. 15أَفَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ وَاحِدٌ وَلَهُ بَقِيَّةُ الرُّوحِ؟ وَلِمَاذَا الْوَاحِدُ؟ طَالِباً زَرْعَ اللَّهِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ وَلاَ يَغْدُرْ أَحَدٌ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِهِ. 16«لأَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الطَّلاَقَ» قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ «وَأَنْ يُغَطِّيَ أَحَدٌ الظُّلْمَ بِثَوْبِهِ» قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَغْدُرُوا.  بنشوف هنا ربنا زعلان جدا من الشعب وحزين وبنشوف ربنا بيكره الطلاق وهو شىء مرفوض من ربنا وإن كانت هذه الجملة أخذوها الإخوة المسلمين وقالوا نفس كلام ملاخى أن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق يعنى ربنا بيكره الطلاق , فهنا ربنا بيعلن موقفه أن هو يرفضه حتى منذ العهد القديم , ونلاحظ هنا ونشوف رد السيد المسيح عليهم لما سألوه فلماذا أوصى موسى ؟ يعنى هم قالوا أن الطلاق ده وصية , ونشوف السيد المسيح رد عليهم , من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم , يعنى السيد المسيح عايز يقول لهم دى مش وصية لأن وصية يعنى أمر , لكن السيد المسيح عايز يقول لهم أن موسى اللى أنتم ماسكين فيه هو أذن وأعطى سبب الأذن من أجل قساوة القلب لكن ما هياش وصية لأن ربنا ماكانش عايز كده , ولازم برده ناخد بالنا من التعبير حتى موسى اللى قال تعطى كتاب طلاق لم يأمر بالطلاق لكن أمر بإعطاء كتاب للطلاق , يعنى مش موسى قال لهم طلقوا لكن قال لما حاتطلقوا أعطوا كتاب الطلاق , طيب يعنى أيه كتاب طلاق ؟ يعنى أنه يكتب ورقة بطلب الطلاق ويعطيها للمرأة علشان المرأة يبقى من حقها أنها تتزوج من آخر , وعملية الكتابة هذه بتعطى فرصة للإنسان أنه يراجع نفسه ألف مرة , وحايكتب يقول أيه السبب اللى هو من أجله أنها لم تجد نعمة فى عينيه , وبعدين وهو بيكتب بتهدأ انفعلاته , لأن معنى أنه بيكتب أنه بيعطيها تصريح أنها تصير لآخر وده اللى كان موسى عايزه أن يهدأ الغضب الموجود في الإنسان وأنه لما بيقعد يكتب علشان ما يأخذش قرار بسرعة فى أنه يطلق والكتاب ده ماكانش سهل أن حد يكتبه وعلشان يكتب كتاب لازم يبحث عن حد يكتب له ويجيب جلد الغزال ويكتبوا عليه ,وشغلاتة , وبعدين كان قصد ربنا أنه لما يعطيها كتاب أنه يبرأ تلك المرأة علشان تقدر تتزوج تانى لأن لو لم يعطيها كتاب وتركها معناها أنه بيقول عليها زانية والمفروض أنها ترجم , والسيد المسيح قال أن مفيش طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , طيب ليه ؟ لأن الزانى أصبح فى حكم الميت والمرأة إذا مات رجلها تقدر ترتبط بآخر لأن المفروض فى زنا يبقى المفروض فى حكم موت حسب الشريعة وفى نفس الوقت الإنسان الزانى هو قطع العهد وفصل الجسد أثنين , يعنى بالزنا قسم الجسد الواحد (ليس بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد) ولذلك السيد المسيح حددها وقال لهم من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى ويترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته فى وحدانية واحدة وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان وحتى فى الأسفار المحذوفة , عارفين كلنا قصة طوبيا اللى قعد يسافر لحد ما راح لواحدة كان عايز يتزوجها وبعدين كانت معروفة أن كل ما واحد يتزوجها يموت فى نفس الليلة وظهر له الملاك وقال له جملة لطيفة قوى وقال له ماتخافش أنك تأخذها أمرأة ليك لأن ربنا قد عقد قرانكما معا منذ تأسيس العالم , يعنى ربنا مجوزكم قبل ما العالم يتأسس , فاللى ربنا ربطه لا يتفرق , وبعدين تقول أن أحنا بنشوف جوازات تمت فى الكنيسة وأتفرقت طيب فين ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان ؟ لأ هى تمت فى الكنيسة أه لكن ربنا مش اللى مجمعهم ,يعنى ممكن القسيس اللى جمعهم وممكن الأهالى اللى جمعوهم لكن ماكانش ربنا وعلشان كده بتتفك , فلما قال له أعطيها كتاب طلاق علشان يتردد ألف مرة قبل ما يعطيها أو قبل ما يطلق لأن معنى أنه يعطيها كتاب طلاق كما قلت يبقى عارف كده أنها حاتروح لواحد تانى فينشىء جواه غيرة وبالتالى ما يرضاش يسيبها علشان ماتروحش لحد تانى , يعنى بياخد فرصة للمراجعة قبل أن يكتب قرار الطلاق لأنها مش عملية سهلة لكن كانت النظرة فى الوقت ده للمرأة وبنشوف قد أيه السيد المسيح رفع من قدر المرأة , لأنه كانت هناك ثلاثة طوائف موجودة فى العالم تابعة لثلاثة شعوب جامدة فى هذا الوقت وهم الرومان واليهود واليونانيين , طيب ما هى نظرة كل فريق من هذه الفرق للمرأة؟ 1- الرومان قالوا تعبير صعب قوى عن المرأة وقالوا أن هى شر منمق أو مصيبة مزوقة , يعنى مصيبة للرجل ولكن شكلها حلو , وقالوا أن المرأة هى الأثر الباقى من المحاولة الفاشلة للآلهة لخلقة الإنسان بمعنى أن الآلهة حاولت تخلق إنسان فنجحت فى الذكر وفشلت فى المرأة وكلمة أثر يعنى مخلفات الخلقة ,2- اليهود وكلامهم اللى كانوا بيقولوه ماكانش تعليم الكتاب المقدس لكن كان تعليم الرابيين لأن اليهودى كان يقف ويصلى لربنا ويشكره على ثلاثة حاجات ويقول أشكرك يالله لأنك خلقتنى إنسانا وليس حيوانا ,ويهوديا وليس أمميا , ورجلا وليس إمرأة , كان بيشكر ربنا على كده , وكان فى الذهن عندهم برده وكانت واخدينها من العرب إن لو أتولد ذكر أفرح بيه ولو أتولدت بنت موتها ! ,3- اليونانيين كانوا ألعن وألعن , وليس فقط أنهم حقروا من شأن المرأة لكن نظروا للمرأة على أنها شىء أو متعة أو لذة فقالوا عبارة صعبة قوى , الغوانى للمتعة أو المحترفات والساقطات بالزنا فقالوا هؤلاء للمتعة ويتمتعوا بيهم  , والسرارى للسكنى أو للمعاشرة , أما الزوجات فلإنجاب الأولاد الشرعيين , وهى دى كانت نظرة العالم أو المجتمع فى هذا الوقت للمرأة ولكن جاء السيد المسيح وأعطى البعد الكبير وقال أنك لازم تحترم (ليس الأثنين بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد) وعلشان كده كان هذا الموقف أن السيد المسيح قدس الجسد سواء جسد الرجل أو جسد المرأة , لأنه مسك الشهوة من الداخل وبعدين مسك العثرة وأزاى الإنسان يتخلص منها وبعدين النظرة السيئة للمرأة, وبعدين حدد أن ليه ربنا أذن لهم عن طريق موسى أنهم يعطوا كتاب طلاق , بيقول من أجل قساوة قلوبكم , يعنى موسى عمل كده لأن الإنسان قلبه قاسى نتيجة سقوطه فى الخطية , وكان ممكن لو عملش الحكاية دى أن الإنسان يتصرف تصرفات أخرى كالقتل وخلافه وشفنا فى ملاخى أن ربنا مش عايز كده , لكن فى شريعة العهد الجديد وطبعا مفيش قساوة قلب , طيب ليه ؟ لأن ربنا فى العهد الجديد كما قال فى حزقيال 11: 19 19وَأُعْطِيهِمْ قَلْباً وَاحِداً, وَأَجْعَلُ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ رُوحاً جَدِيداً, وَأَنْزِعُ قَلْبَ الْحَجَرِ مِنْ لَحْمِهِمْ وَأُعْطِيهِمْ قَلْبَ لَحْمٍ  , يعنى بينزع قلب الحجر ويعطى قلب لحم ولذلك قساوة القلب فى العهد الجديد مفيش , لكن فى العهد القديم كان فى قساوة قلب , فعلشان كده مفروض فى الكنيسة أنها لا تسمح لإنسان يتزوج سواء رجل أو أمرأة إلا إذا كان هذا الإنسان قد تغير وتجدد وليه علاقة بربنا , والقساوة نزعت منه , يعنى القلب الحجر أتنزع منه علشان يقدر يعيش فى رابطة لا تنفصل , والمشكلة التى تعيشها الكنيسة فى الوقت الحالى زى ما بيقول أحد الآباء أن فى آلاف مؤلفة من قضايا الطلاق فى الأحوال الشخصية بين المسيحيين موجودة فى الكنيسة دلوقتى ومالهاش حل , والناس بتقول شوفوا مخرج يعنى وشوفوا ليكم حل , والعشرة أستحالت بين الناس , والحقيقة آلاف من القضايا , وكان فى تعليق من أحد الأساقفة كان لطيف بصراحة يعنى , قال إذا كان بيتزوجوا لأتفه الأسباب فلابد أنهم حايطلبوا الطلاق لأكثر تفاهة من الأسباب اللى أتزوجوا بيها , وفى قصة عن واحد أتزوج واحدة بعد ماكن خاطب واحدة تانية وسابها علشان التانية قالت ليه أجيب لك حجرة نوم أغلى من الأولانية ! , أو واحد راح أتزوج واحدة لأنها شكلها حلو , أو واحدة راحت أتزوجت واحد ووافقت عليه لأنه غنى أو لآنه لطيف ودمه خفيف وحاينتشلها من الفقر اللى هى عايشاه , يعنى تزوجوا لأتفه الأسباب , وعلشان كده لما تيجى أتفه من هذه الأسباب تقوم المشاكل ويقوموا يفكروا فى الطلاق , أتزوجوا لأتفه الأسباب وبيسيبوا لأتفه منها , لأن ماعندهومش فكر الإنسان الجديد أو إنسان الملكوت ولم يبنوا حياتهم على الحياة المقدسة وعلشان كده ما يصحش أن الكنيسة تزوج ناس من غير ما الناس دى يكون ليها حياة روحية سليمة , لأن المشكلة اللى حصلت أيه أن الكنيسة قفلت باب الطلاق ولا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , يعنى قفلوا المخرج , لكن تركت المدخل واسع جدا , وناس كثيرة عمالة تتزوج لأن الزواج بيدخلوا فيه والكنيسة فاتحة الباب لأى حد عايز يتزوج لأى سبب بيتزوج , وبعديت تروح زنقاهم بقفل الباب فى وشهم , فالناس بتنفعص , تصوروا مدخل واسع ومخرج ضيق جدا , لكن علشان ننفذ الآية فعلا لازم يكون للمدخل كنترول وما يتزوجوش لأتفه الأسباب ومش مجرد يعملوا فرح ويزغردوا زغرودتين وخلاص , لكن لازم يبقى فى تدقيق ولازم يبقى فى زواج على أساس السيد المسيح ومش ممكن تزوج ناس لم يدخلوا الكنيسة فى حياتهم إلا ثلاثة مرات (يوم ما أتعمدوا ويوم أتزوجوا ويوم ما يصلوا عليهم فى جنازتهم) وبعدين تروح قافلة الباب فى وشهم , لكن لازم من الأول الصح أن يبقى فى ضبط وكنترول أو تحكم فى الدخول كما هو هناك ضبط فى الخروج , وهذا ما يقوله السيد المسيح (من أجل قساوة القلب ) , لكن فى العهد الجديد قساوة القلب بتنشال وعلشان كده السيد المسيح قال مفيش طلاق , ولما نرجع نقرأ الموقف ده فى متى ومرقس ويوحنا نجد أن كل واحد فيهم بيضيف إضافة , يعنى فى متى قال أن مفيش طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , وفى مرقس 10: 12 12وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي». يعنى مرقس أضاف إضافة لأن متى كان بيكتب لليهود واليهود ما عندهومش غير الرجل فقط هو اللى يطلق ومفيش أمرأة تقول لرجل أنا عايزة أطلقك , لكن مرقس كان بيكتب للأمم والأمم كان عندهم أن المرأة كانت تطلب تطليقها من الرجل , وهو هنا بيذكر الحتة دى لأن السيد المسيح غطى الكل حتى بيشمل الأمم , وأن فى شريعة الملكوت الجديد لكنيسة الأمم وكنيسة اليهود مفيش طلاق , ونشوف السيد المسيح بيقول ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان وبيضع السيد المسيح تعليق لطيف (لكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا) يعنى الإنسان الأول ماكانش كده , والسيد المسيح جاء لكى ما يرجع الإنسان إلى طبيعته الأولى وعلشان كده نفهم ليه سمح بالطلاق فى العهد القديم وبعدين فى العهد الجديد مفيش لأن فى العهد الجديد أنت بترجع زى طبيعة آدم الإنسان ما قبل السقوط وما قبل قساوة القلب وسلطان الخطية يعنى عودة للإنسان الأول ولذلك قال السيد المسيح لم يكن هكذا من البدء , والسيد المسيح جاء ليرجعنا إلى المجد وقال لا يحل الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا , والزنا علشان فى خيانة وفى أنفصام فى العهد والله لا يكون بين أثنين فيهم خيانة , وحتى أن كان الكاثوليك وضعوا ملاحظة لطيفة قوى لأن الكاثوليك ما عندهومش طلاق خالص لأنهم بيقولوا فى مرقس وفى لوقا لم يذكر حكاية علة الزنا ! وقال أن مفيش طلاق خالص لكن الكاثوليك عندهم حاجة أسمها طلاق الفراش يعنى الأثنين ينفصلوا عن بعض لكن ما يتزوجوش ومحدش مسموح له يتزوج من حد تانى , ويتركوا بعض وينفصلوا وينعزلوا عن بعض , وطبعا دى فيه إجحاف وعدم رحمة للطرف الغير زانى ولذلك رب المجد قال يعطى كتاب الطلاق إلا فى علة الزنا , وفى بعض الحالات المعينة اللى ما بنتكونش زنا  بنجد الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بتعمل فسخ للعقد وكأن الزواج لم يكن نتيجة خداع أحد الطرفين فى موضوع معين أو فى مشكلة معينة أو فى مرض معين أخفاه فبيكون الزواج ده مبنى على غش فالكنيسة بتفسخه لكن ما هواش طلاق , فقط فسخ عقد وأكيد فسخ العقد طبعا بيخضع لقوانين كنسية حتى يتم وبدون مخالفة الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم السيد المسيح , وطوائف البروتستانت الكثيرة بعض منهم بيقولوا  نعم للمبدأ اللى وضعه السيد المسيح (الشريعة أنه لا طلاق) يعنى المبدأ العام لا طلاق , وطبعا زى غيرهم بيقولوا طالما السيد المسيح وضع المبدأ العام لكن مفيش ليه تفريعات أو إستثناءات للقانون الذى وضعه ! ( طيب فين أستثاء إلا لعلة الزنا  شىء عجيب ) وأحنا ممكن فى عهد الرحمة أو الحب إذا وجدنا أن الحياة أو العشرة مستحيلة بين الأثنين فيظلوا منفصلين , وبعدين منهم أضاف أنه بعد أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات ما أعرفش أن احنا ممكن نطلف لكن هو يعنى فى تحايل على الكلام لأنهم بيقولوا أن السيد المسيح وضع المبدأ لكن ما وضعش تفاصيله ! ( هى محتاجة تفاصيل يا عالم ! إلا لعلة الزنا ) ودى بتترك للكنيسة , وطبعا السيد المسيح كان واضح جدا إذا فهمنا ما هو أصل الزواج ؟ بأن هو إتحاد وتكامل بين الأثنين وأن ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان , ولا يستطيع أن يفك هذا الرباط أى أنسان سواء الزوج أو الزوجة أو الكنيسة أو غيرهم , ماحدش يقدر يحل هذا الرباط أبدا ,   
وكما رأينا اليهودى الذى يقول أشكرك يارب أنك خلقتنى رجل وليس إمرأة بيشوف قد أيه السيد المسيح بيرفع قدر هذه المرأة وبيكرمها , وده كان حاجة جديدة بالنسبة لهم خارج تعاليم الرابيين وعلشان كده السيد المسيح ماقالش لهم هنا قد قيل للقدماء , لأنه عايز يقوا أن دى مش بتاعتى  وقد قيل مبنى للمجهول , يعنى هذا إختراعكم أنتم وتطليقكم ووصيتكم أنتم لكن مش منى أنا ولذلك قال من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى ولما خلقها , خلقها من جنبه ولم يخلقها من رجله علشان ماتبقاش تحته ولا من راسه علشان ماتبقاش فوقه لكن خلقها من جنبه علشان تبقى مساوية ليه , وهنا السيد المسيح بيبتدى يقدس القدس أبتداءا من نظرة الإنسان لجسده هو وكمان نظرته للجسد الآخر من خلال التسامى و إذا من غير النظرة المقدسة للمرأة فشىء طبيعى سيغدر الإنسان بأمرأة شبابه كما قال ربنا فى ملاخى بعاليه.
وبعد ما السيد المسيح حسم قضية الطلاق ووضع لها الإستثناء الوحيد وهو علة الزنا لكلا الطرفين (رجل وأمرأة), فمهما قالت الطوائف المختلفة لمحاولة إنكار هذه الوصية ومحاولتهم الدائبة على التفسير الخاطىء لتشويه صورة الله وجعله إله غير رحيم وأنهم أرحم على الإنسان من السيد المسيح نفسه الذى قال إلا لعلة الزنا ومحاولة إلغاء تعايمه , وطبيعى هذا هو فعل الشيطان يريد أن الإنسان ينغمس فى الزنا حتى لا يكون له خلاص نهائى , فهل من المعقول أن يخرج علينا أحد الأشخاص فى التليفزيون ويقول أن واحد ضبط زوجته فى فعل الزنا , وبعدين غفر لها وهم دلوقتى عايشين مع بعض زى الفل ! وبعض الأساقفة يقول لك أغفر لها أو أغفرى ليه ورجعها ليك أو أرجعيه ليكى , ده كلام , وهو ده معقول , ده عند أول خناقة بينهم هذا الموضوع سيكون أول موضوع يثار فى الخناقة , أرجوكم أنفضوا أيديكم فأنتم لستم أرحم من السيد المسيح على الإنسان ولا أحكم من تعاليمة وأى مخالفة لتعاليم السيد المسيح فهى من الشيطان وسلطان الحل والربط الذى يساء التعلل به لن يستطيع أن يلغى كلام رب المجد .
السيد المسيح بيقول أما أنا فأقول لكم من طلق أمرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى ومن يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزنى , وبعض أباء الكنيسة قالوا معنى هذه الآية أن حتى اللى يتطلق لا يتزوج مرة أخرى لا الرجل ولا المرأة حتى لو ماكانش زانى أو ماكنيتش زانية , لأنه لو تزوج بمطلقة حايكون فى حكم الزنا , وعلة الزنا فى اليونانية جائت بمعنى porneia    بورنيا أو fornication يعنى فعل الزنا نفسه أو فعل الخطية نفسه , وكلمة يجعلها تزنى جائت بمعنى  moichaō أو موخايو أو commit adultery أو  أنها تحيا فى معاشرة غير شرعية , لأن ربنا بيعتبر هذا الزواج الذى تم كما رأينا فى طوبيا أنه تم فى السماء عنده وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان , والسيد المسيح بيصر أن يقول (وأما انا فأقول لكم) , يعنى بيصر على هذه اللهجة وأنت مين ياللى بتقول ومحدش يقدر يقول إلا إذا كان ليه سلطان , وهنا السيد المسيح بيعلن هذا السلطان (أما أنا فأقول لكم ) لأن هو اللى واضع الناموس ومكمله للإنسان اللى ماعرفش يكمله وعلشان كده الأب الكاهن فى القداس بيصلى ويقول جملة حلوة قوى ( أكملت ناموسك عنى ) وهذا المقصود بكلمة لم آتى لأنقض بل لأكمل , وتكميل ربنا بيعطى بعد آخر للوصية من خلال تقديس الجسد والنظرة المقدسة للجسد سواء جسد الإنسان نفسه أو جسد الأنسان الآخر , وبيعطى هذا السلطان أقول لكم ,  وكلمة أخيرة للطوائف الأخرى أنتم لستم أرحم على الإنسان من السيد المسيح نفسه ولما قال أما أنا فأقول لكم , فهذا سلطانه هو وحده ولابد أن نضع أما أعيننا أن الكتاب المقدس كلمة واحدة وكامل ولا نقص فيه ومش معنى أن القديسين مرقس ولوقا لم يذكران هذا الإستثناء فهذا لا يلغى كلام الله لأن الكتاب المقدس هو وحدة واحدة كاملة متكاملة وما نأخذش اللى مش عاجبنا وجاى على هوى تفسيرنا وناخد اللى يعجبنا وماشى مع رغباتنا وشهواتنا , فيا تقبله كله وهو ليس فيه عيب أو لا تقبله كله وأبحث عن العيب اللى بداخلك , وهو ده فعل الشيطان على الدوام منذ بدء الخليقة وهو يحاول التشكيك فى رحمة الله وفى عدله ,فأرجوكم كفاكم وضع عثرات للناس وأرجوكم لا تزايدوا على كلام رب المجد مجددا.

والى اللقاء مع تأمل أخر فى آيات الكتاب المقدس راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس


*


----------



## peace_86 (30 يناير 2014)

*نسخت الموضوع وراح اقرأه بكرة يا صديقي فكري*


----------

